# Good Job in DC



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I complain to our senators when I think they screw up, but I also complement them when they do the right thing, democrat or republican. I called today to thank Conrad and Dorgan for supporting S397 (Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act). We don't need money hungry anti gun mayors going after firearms manufactures for personal bias and money.

It appears to me that the far left is still running the democratic party. If we want it to be the party we liked in years past then we need to support the moderates when they do the right thing. I don't care which party gets their head on straight first, just so one of them does.

Give them a call and make your opinion heard.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here are two more bills to keep an eye on, H.R.3083 in the house and S.1313 in the Senate. A summery is as follows.



> Protection of Homes, Small Businesses, and Private Property Act of 2005 - Declares that the power of eminent domain shall be available only for public use, which *shall not be construed to include economic development*. Applies such limitation to all exercises of eminent domain by the federal government or by state and local governments through the use of federal funds.


These two bills are in committee now and are a result of the Supreme Court ruling earlier this year (Kelo v. City of New London) which gave cities the right to seize property for developers. If you get a chance to look these two bills up, take a look at the cosponsors. Funny how the cry of legislating from the bench changes hands when it is somebody's else's ox getting gored. Nevertheless these two bills are worth contacting your representatives for a yes vote.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman,
I actually got a card from the NRA reminding me to thank Dorgan and Conrad :beer: .

Gohon,
Where can I read or find nubers for the bills you speak of?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

zogman, go here and put the numbers of the bill in the search box. If you don't have numbers on a particular bill you can use search words and often find what you are looking for.

http://thomas.loc.gov/


----------

